# Khornate Daemon Prince for Druchii



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

So there I am happily minding my own business when Druchii asks me "would you help me convert my daemon prince for 40k?"... and guess what... I said yes!

:headbutt: (Hi Druchii! :angel: )

Well I guess I'm putting this here to make sure I get this done and to get some more ideas...

Basically this daemon prince is going to be the leader of his CSM force and the bane of my Tyranid Horde: so it needs to be spectacular! I am using the 40k daemon prince model as a base, with Bloodthirster wings and I'm converting two new weapons. He is currently stuck on the base he comes with but I am mulling over a larger rocky outcrop style base... or 'borrowing' some of the spare gothic ruins we have lying about to create a new pose for him as he is very static atm. 

(Oh help I'm brainstorming as I write this...)

This is how he looks atm... (the wings are not attached right now as I ripped them off from where they had been... who knew I had to put shoulder pads on as well??? :headbutt: thus they are stuck in a piece of polystyrene behind him as no amount of blue-tac short of covering him in it would hold them.) I do apologise for the amount of tac holding him together atm... and for his right arm almost falling off as I took the photo. (It did just after the flash.)









This is a closer shot of his head... I intend to give him spikes down his neck and turn the skulls on his 'backpack' arms round to face forwards... and make them 'scream' aka open their mouths.









For the weapon in his right hand its going to be either this sword...









...or this mace...









(which of course I'll have to build from scratch) :crazy:

The weapon in his left hand, after much debate is hopefully going to be this blade...









I've not managed to get any solid ideas for his shoulder pads yet.
Comments and critique and ideas welcome!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the sword would work better with that blade than the mace, but don't take my word for it. If you want to have the blade be his hand (grow it from the inside where the claw hand would normally insert) it's a fairly straightforward conversion...I would suggest plasticard to make the sword (just get a suitably thin size, .5mm works well, cut the blade shape you want, and maybe sand the end to a tip so the edge appears to be an edge.) then (oh you have to make sure the plasticard will fit inside the space where the claw would normally go) put some greenstuff in there, make sure to glue the greenstuff to the metal and the sword to the green stuff. I would suggest also perhaps twining some greenstuff around the base of the blade as if it were emanating from within the armor, like tendrils of mutated flesh or just warp energy. Afterwards you can greenstuff designs onto the blade to create that very nice effect that your drawing has. If it simply MUST be on the outside of the armor...i would suggest a dremel to sand down the arm, plasticard a blade, then use a lot of greenstuff to create a good fusion to the armor and that would work very well also.

If you want to see a (much crazier and probably worse) conversion of that arm, you can check out my daemon prince conversion thread...I'm actually still working on it (I'm just lazy about pictures)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap this is going to be cool! For the left arm I would say the sword on the outside would be the coolest a la the Predator or Optimus Prime. The hammer idea strikes me as super cool too, especially with spikes on the hammer face in order to draw more blood for Khorne while still laying down the beatstick.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I vote for the mace as well. Mind you I said mace, not hammer. Also a plasticard sword would be awesome as hell. Are you planning on doing anything with the head? Maybe a more Khorne like head would be really cool.

Ifg I were you I would invest in a set of the plastic Bolrog wing to put on this guy, or craft your own, the BT wings seem way to think and do not fit the semitry of this model.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well for the right hand, I'd say go with the mace. Not only is it originally, but it is just sheer awesome! 

I have an idea for a shoulder pad. It could possibly have a dead soldier's head nailed to hit, and possibly even part of his body still hanging off it. 

Too bloody? Well a giant spike poking out of the shoulder pad isn't a bad idea either :grin:.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Ifg I were you I would invest in a set of the plastic Bolrog wing to put on this guy, or craft your own, the BT wings seem way to think and do not fit the semitry of this model.


Tried that myself already and unfortunately the Balrog wings just do not work with the prince model at all. The best ones are the ones here or the dragon wings from Fantasy (not the new dragon, the older ones).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really? I thought the Balrog wings screamed Deamon Prince when I saw them.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> I have an idea for a shoulder pad. It could possibly have a dead soldier's head nailed to hit, and possibly even part of his body still hanging off it.
> 
> Too bloody? Well a giant spike poking out of the shoulder pad isn't a bad idea either :grin:.


I think I'm staying away from big spikes on the shoulders I just can't help but feel that would be... *flap of wings... catch on spike.... ooops maybe too much blood for Khorne* :wink:

I do very much like the idea of some former adversery as a throphy though... maybe with a nice imprint of the 'mace' on their armour! :mrgreen:



djinn24 said:


> I vote for the mace as well. Mind you I said mace, not hammer. Also a plasticard sword would be awesome as hell. Are you planning on doing anything with the head? Maybe a more Khorne like head would be really cool.
> 
> Ifg I were you I would invest in a set of the plastic Bolrog wing to put on this guy, or craft your own, the BT wings seem way to think and do not fit the semitry of this model.


(Dammit it is a hammer isn't it! :blush: )

The head isn't finished yet, more spikes and probably a collar to be sculpted yet but yes need to be more Khornate.

As for the wings tbh I chose the Bloodthrirster wings as we had a set spare (I have a sliced up Bloodthirster also to use at some point.)... they are very heavy indeed. However after painting a Balrog myself I have to agree with Wraith... they would not work well with this model. Far to outstretched and over large. I will try to work on making the 'thirster wings fit better with the model though so your critique is gladly accepted!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I vote hammer with spikes!

Also, for the other shoulder pad, I think that screaming face design you drew would look great.


----------

